# This is an excellent deal



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you take out a subscription to The National newspaper (only decent paper in the UAE, with some great contributors  ) you will get a 2011 Entertainer book of your choice for *free*. The newspaper will be delivered to your front door seven days a week.

Cost of subscription is AED 300 and the books cost around the same price in the shops

http://www.thenational.ae/subscribe

For those that have not come across The Entertainer books they are chock full of 'buy one get one free' type vouchers for restaurants, cafes, activities etc. I get the Fine Dining one each year and it pays for itself with just a couple of meals out. If you have children the Family book is well worth buying.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow thanks Elphaba! We were just told by our friend last week to wait for these deals to come up before we subscribe to the paper. We love the National and also love a good deal


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you take out a subscription to The National newspaper (only decent paper in the UAE, with some great contributors  ) you will get a 2011 Entertainer book of your choice for *free*. The newspaper will be delivered to your front door seven days a week.
> 
> Cost of subscription is AED 300 and the books cost around the same price in the shops
> 
> ...



It's working fine now! 

Thanks for this Elphy! :clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Great I have ordered my books all ready 
One would say "oh dearie me"


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Subscribed. I was hoping they'd have the same deal they had a year ago where you got a free Mont Blanc pen, but I was planning on buying the Entertainer anyway so it's like getting a free newspaper subscription.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't they have an "Entertainer Dubai" book, not family or dining or anything? I might be mistaken on this but there doesn't seem to be one in this deal or on the Entertainer site. Was it canceled or did they not have one in the first place and I mistook Entertainer Family for it?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Family one is the one that has the main section for mid-level restaurants, another section for cafes/bars and the bit at the back for activities like Wild Wadi and desert safaris.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice One!!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks. I just signed up.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just in case some people don't know, it is worth registering the card/book on line as you get additional monthly offers and member discounts (10% discount at MMI, Jashanmal book shope etc)


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Just signed up - thanks great deal


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

They just delivered my Entertainer Family book. So excited! :clap2: 

Thank you Elphaba


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> They just delivered my Entertainer Family book. So excited! :clap2:
> 
> Thank you Elphaba


Got woken up this morning to and Entertainer Book and The National delivered to my door.
Pretty good service:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Got woken up this morning to and Entertainer Book and The National delivered to my door.
> Pretty good service:clap2:


Isn't it a wonderful feeling? I even registered the card online


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent news, my wife was about to order the new entertainer.


----------

